# Buying a sprayer. Titan 440 or spring for the 640?



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Got a new residential job coming up. 4800 square feet. Spraying the ceilings and the trim. Been using a Graco 395 for about two years now - almost exclusively for exteriors. Not sure if I want to use it for an interior. I've had some problems with it. It also belongs to someone else so I'd like to buy my own.

For the most part, I will be rolling all walls and only spraying ceiling, doors, and trim. I don't have a lot of jobs lined up so I won't be doing a tonne of spraying every year, but I do have enough where I need to buy one. 

Will the Titan 440 last me if I use it for all of my spraying, or should I just invest the extra bit into a 640? The 440 Impact is on sale at Sherwin Williams here for around $990 in Canada. The 640 will likely be closer to $2,000 (I find out the exact price tomorrow.) 

If the 640 is closer to $1500 I will probably spring for it based off of the 440 vs 640 thread I read earlier, but just wondering if people have any more opinions about the larger pump. Thanks guys!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I think that's a question only you can answer. The 440s are good little pumps that will last you a long time if you take care of it. I have one I bought probably 8 or 9 yrs ago that still pumps great. Had to replace the piston on it last year from crap getting into the packing oil fill. If you're going to try to build your business I guess you may get as big a one as you can afford. But its nice to have a little pump that doesn't way a lot when you're trying to get it down the hill or wherever. I have a 1100 and a 495 that stays in the truck all the time and ill tell you I use the 495 twice as much as the big one because of the weight. You may look into airlessco. I love the airlessco pumps. Good luck. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Appreciate the reply, Cutting Edge! Airlessco seems to be a missing brand in my area - there's a service centre in a town about 45 minutes away but I don't think there are any dealers nearby.

I do have the option of buying a year old Graco 395 at the end of next summer from a former employer/friend that only I've used since it was purchased.. I think that would take care of my needs for a little unit. 

640 seems like the better long term investment I guess. I'll likely go with that unless someone here thinks I'll be doomed for doing so!


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Ah, one other question if anyone has time!

When it comes to guns, I see more people recommend Graco guns. Will I be able to buy a Graco gun and put it on a Titan sprayer just like that or will I have to buy a new hose as well? Or will that not work either?

Cheers!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

RP Mike said:


> Ah, one other question if anyone has time!
> 
> When it comes to guns, I see more people recommend Graco guns. Will I be able to buy a Graco gun and put it on a Titan sprayer just like that or will I have to buy a new hose as well? Or will that not work either?
> 
> Cheers!


You can just switch the guns out. No big deal. Although if you buy a new titan pump it'll have a gun with it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Graco > titan.

Bigger pumps > smaller pumps.


That's just how it goes. Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Sherwin Williams Titan 640 price was $2500. A lot more than I expected lol


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

The 440 is fine for what you're doing. We exclusively use Graco's but that's because we have multiple units. 395's are pretty good. We only buy 490's and up, but that again is just for logistics.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Based in your needs and the huge price difference, the 440 should work just fine. According to a Titan rep, the fluid sections for the 440 and 640 are the same. The big difference is that the 640 has a bigger motor, which means you can use larger tips. 

Also, if you can wait till December SW usually has some good deals on pumps around that time. I got my 640 in December two years ago for about $1500.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think bigger is better. You get what you need to do a job. Not bigger. And most especially with what now? $1500 dollar difference? In your pocket. A penny saved is a penny earned and $1500 bucks is a nice take home. I think. Now if anything that larger pump is going to under the same work load hold up longer. Welł? You can two of the smaller ones? Right? For the same amount of money and half I think of the third one? So u don't even worry about breakdowns/repairs use that smaller one up and get another, and ur still ahead of the game.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Oden said:


> I don't think bigger is better. You get what you need to do a job. Not bigger. And most especially with what now? $1500 dollar difference? In your pocket. A penny saved is a penny earned and $1500 bucks is a nice take home. I think. Now if anything that larger pump is going to under the same work load hold up longer. Welł? You can two of the smaller ones? Right? For the same amount of money and half I think of the third one? So u don't even worry about breakdowns/repairs use that smaller one up and get another, and ur still ahead of the game.


I agree with that. If the 440 and 640 is the same size fluid section I doubt the 640 is gonna last you any longer any way. To me its all about the length of the stroke that will save you from replacing the packing all the time. That's why I like the airlesscos. Longer slower stroke is easier on the packings and the motor. And the motors are dc.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Appreciate all the input!


----------

